# Happy Days



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Deleted post.....


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Politics in the opera subforum? No thank you, I'll be going now...


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

adriesba said:


> Politics in the opera subforum? No thank you, I'll be going now...


adriesba, it's a big deal here in the U.S. We've had a very *operatic* time in the last 4 years!

I apologize if I was out of order, Powers That Be!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

This is an OPERA forum!






There, that's better!

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

MAS said:


> Is this what you mean?
> 
> View attachment 145540


Go to Opera-L if you need a fix


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Go to Opera-L if you need a fix


Why did you post Barbra singing Happy Days are here again?

I tried to delete my post, but the image was not deleted.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

MAS said:


> Why did you post Barbra singing Happy Days are here again?
> 
> I tried to delete my post, but the image was not deleted.


Answer: Because I do not feel I did anything wrong or to apologize for.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Answer: Because I do not feel I did anything wrong or to apologize for.


........
:lol: :tiphat:


----------

